# Light tent



## SBryantgb

Threw together a lighting tent of sorts... Well an old cardboard box and some pillow cases, I don't have a white light source. Just a good old incandescent light, and I still seem to have some light bleeding in. But overall I think that the results aren't to bad.

Camera is still being used on the auto setting.... so I'm sure much better can be achieved.


----------



## Guest

i have been tempted to try this for ages now, good attempt :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb

I think daylight will help :yes:


----------



## Guest

SBryantgb said:


> I think daylight will help :yes:


 nothing to beat it with digital :thumbsup:


----------



## Faze

This is the sort of thing I use http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROFESSIONAL-PHOTO-STUDIO-PORTABLE-MINI-LIGHT-BOX-CUBE-TENT-ALL-IN-ONE-UK-SHIP-/221934787237?hash=item33ac581aa5:g:1I4AAOSw~OdVbyE2

If you are lucky to get it cheap, think I got mine for around £15, they well worth the money, if you want to get good photos.
I do find I can get better photos outside, but most of my photos are taken early morn, so a mini tent is perfect for me

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUPERB-PHOTOGRAPHY-LIGHT-BOX-CUBE-PRO-EBAY-PHOTO-TENT-CAMERA-MINI-STUDIO-/371500486907?hash=item567f2790fb:g:5UoAAOSwNphWYI51


----------



## SBryantgb

A proper one is on my to get list, problem is its been there for about 18 months... I keep buying watches, those all in one jobbies look really nice though :thumbsup:


----------



## dobra




----------



## rhino2k

I have one of THESE for work, Upgraded the bulbs to decent philips LED's and it does an ok job 

Went for this as it's quite large, The bulbs that come with it get dangerously hot so they had to go lol


----------



## dobra

I have the same, and agree about lamps causing too much heat. Must get round to buying LED replacements from Tool Station. Bought mine from Maplin for £14 +

Mike


----------



## SBryantgb

dobra said:


>


 Love how she's wearing an oversized watch as a bangle :yes: Couldn't make out what it was though


----------



## martinzx

I made a DIY one had it 3years, proper blue peter style, card board box cut out with glued on a4 paper, just replaced it, well still awaiting delivery 12days & counting....


----------



## rhino2k

dobra said:


> I have the same, and agree about lamps causing too much heat. Must get round to buying LED replacements from Tool Station. Bought mine from Maplin for £14 +
> 
> Mike


 I went for the 3000K warm white, It was THESE bulbs. I went for them as the price was good for quality bulbs


----------



## William_Wilson

rhino2k said:


> I went for the 3000K warm white, It was THESE bulbs. I went for them as the price was good for quality bulbs


 I fink warm a bit unnatural. Daylight equivalent is nice, less colour correction later. 

Later,
William


----------



## BondandBigM

At work we we used to take macro photographs, used this sort of set up but with a black table and just turned the lights off in the room.


----------



## William_Wilson

William_Wilson said:


> I fink warm a bit unnatural.
> 
> Later,
> William


 WTF happened there? :laugh:

It should read: I think warm is a bit unnatural.

Later,
William


----------



## Guest

William_Wilson said:


> WTF happened there? :laugh:
> 
> It should read: I think warm is a bit unnatural.
> 
> Later,
> William


 your mask is slipping William, you are really just uncouth :rofl:


----------



## William_Wilson

Bruce said:


> your mask is slipping William, you are really just uncouth :rofl:


 I've ruined another fred!

Later,
William


----------



## Guest

William_Wilson said:


> I've ruined another fred!
> 
> Later,
> William


 i doubt if you could ruin anything :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson

Bruce said:


> i doubt if you could ruin anything :thumbsup:


 I'm certain I could. :wink:

On the subject of light tents, one of these days I'm going to make a trip to one of those big box home supply/ home furnishing places and see about getting a couple of those floor stand pole lights that have three or four adjustable heads on them. Combined with photo florescent or daylight LEDs it should work well with a diffuser box.

Later,
William


----------



## SBryantgb

William_Wilson said:


> WTF happened there? :laugh:
> 
> It should read: I think warm is a bit unnatural.
> 
> Later,
> William


 I simply assumed it was a meds issue :thumbsup:



William_Wilson said:


> I'm certain I could. :wink:
> 
> On the subject of light tents, one of these days I'm going to make a trip to one of those big box home supply/ home furnishing places and see about getting a couple of those floor stand pole lights that have three or four adjustable heads on them. Combined with photo florescent or daylight LEDs it should work well with a diffuser box.
> 
> Later,
> William


----------



## William_Wilson

SBryantgb said:


> I simply assumed it was a meds issue :thumbsup:


 I don't have a giant muslin roll, but I do have a collection of radio and infrared triggered portable flashes and stands and umbrellas. When I finally build up some enthusiasm, I want to try some alternatives for photographing some of those troublesome plexi domes.

Later,
William


----------



## Stan

William_Wilson said:


> I don't have a giant muslin roll, but I do have a collection of radio and infrared triggered portable flashes and stands and umbrellas. When I finally build up some enthusiasm, I want to try some alternatives for photographing some of those troublesome plexi domes.
> 
> Later,
> William


 Do you have children? I hate the little [email protected], do they ever behave like older people?

I have to deal another generation of them now, FFS?

Can we please turn this evolution thing off?

Perhaps in a few years, but not just yet.


----------



## William_Wilson

Stan said:


> Do you have children? I hate the little [email protected], do they ever behave like older people?
> 
> I have to deal another generation of them now, FFS?
> 
> Can we please turn this evolution thing off?
> 
> Perhaps in a few years, but not just yet.


 No, I don't bear any responsibility in that area. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan

Sensible choice. :wink:


----------



## William_Wilson

William_Wilson said:


> On the subject of light tents, one of these days I'm going to make a trip to one of those big box home supply/ home furnishing places and see about getting a couple of those floor stand pole lights that have three or four adjustable heads on them. Combined with photo florescent or daylight LEDs it should work well with a diffuser box.
> 
> Later,
> William


 It turns out this is a terrible idea! I checked the prices at a place that sells on the lower end of the scale and a couple of lamps without LED bulbs would be $160. New plan... A couple of outdoor corded flood lights $15 each. I can unscrew the fixture from the mount and bolt it to my light stand with a 1/4 inch bolt. A two pack of 50 watt equivalent LED daylight flood bulbs is $25. I think I'll do it this week. 

Later,
William


----------



## SBryantgb

I do hope you share this project, I enjoy people who can create on a budget :thumbsup:


----------



## rhino2k

William_Wilson said:


> I fink warm a bit unnatural. Daylight equivalent is nice, less colour correction later.
> 
> Later,
> William


 To be fair I agree, But at the time I could only find the warm white.

As it is projecting through the material I am not sure how much difference it actually makes though?


----------



## SBryantgb

My first actual lume shot.... I am so impressed with myself :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

SBryantgb said:


> My first actual lume shot.... I am so impressed with myself :thumbsup:


 thats pretty cool, well done :thumbsup: jammy git !


----------



## SBryantgb




----------



## dobra

Even better! Print it and hang it on the wall?

Mike


----------



## martinzx

SBryantgb said:


> I do hope you share this project, I enjoy people who can create on a budget :thumbsup:


 I am not sure if you mean op, or my previous post?? Anyhow :biggrin: here are a couple of DIY budget light tent projects, I made the first one, still have it after 3 or 4 years on and had some great result from it.

http://strobist.blogspot.mk/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html

http://www.makeuptalk.com/how-to-make-an-inexpensive-light-tent-diy/

Good luck :thumbsup: 
Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx

Here is the light tent I purchased arrived today, very reasonable price,even cheap, £10, plus £3 postage, 50cm x 50cm, when I opened it, it sprang into size, I nearly shat myself..lol doubt I will ever get it back in the pouch. But very impressed so far, I will defo check it out tonight after work....


----------



## SBryantgb

I like that... :thumbsup: Looks like that 1st place 3rd place (or is it 3rd place 1st place) thing is in the bag ... or out of the pouch :yes:


----------



## andyclient

martinzx said:


> Here is the light tent I purchased arrived today, very reasonable price,even cheap, £10, plus £3 postage, 50cm x 50cm, when I opened it, it sprang into size, I nearly shat myself..lol doubt I will ever get it back in the pouch. But very impressed so far, I will defo check it out tonight after work....


 Thats the same one as i've got , great value for money , can sometimes be challenging to get back in the bag though as you say

just found my posting on it from 2011 http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/69484-playing-with-my-light-tent/#comment-698412


----------



## William_Wilson

It is constructed just like one of those pop up cat tents! You need to sort of roll and twist it while you're collapsing it. 

Later,
William


----------



## SBryantgb

William_Wilson said:


> It is constructed just like one of those pop up cat tents! You need to sort of roll and twist it while you're collapsing it.
> 
> Later,
> William


 There are tutorials on Youtube :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

SBryantgb said:


> There are tutorials on Youtube :thumbsup:


 I will check them out. I can get it flat, but getting in past that Im struggling.

Cheers Martin


----------



## SBryantgb

martinzx said:


> I will check them out. I can get it flat, but getting in past that Im struggling.
> 
> Cheers Martin


 You can skip to 1:38 minutes for the bit you want, or enjoy the complete presentation.... see if you can work out what watch she is wearing to pass the time :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson

SBryantgb said:


> You can skip to 1:38 minutes for the bit you want, or enjoy the complete presentation.... see if you can work out what watch she is wearing to pass the time :thumbsup:


 Appears to be a blouse and jeans. :tongue:

Later,
William


----------



## dobra

eBENK digital studio

Been into Toolstation and purchased two LED lamps to replace the Halogen lamps, which ran extremely hot. They are 6W, (520 lumens) cool white, and the range is 60 degrees. No heat problems, and searing white light.

Mike


----------



## SBryantgb

William_Wilson said:


> Appears to be a blouse and jeans. :tongue:
> 
> Later,
> William


 I think you missed something in the original statement, Is what I think you did Sir.


----------



## BondandBigM

SBryantgb said:


> You can skip to 1:38 minutes for the bit you want, or enjoy the complete presentation.... see if you can work out what watch she is wearing to pass the time :thumbsup:


 She did that a bit back to front, good job it wasn't sharp

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## martinzx

Here are a couple snaps with the new light tent, quite pleased


----------



## William_Wilson

SBryantgb said:


> I think you missed something in the original statement, Is what I think you did Sir.


 I think you are correct, but was I right about what she was wearing? I think she was wearing something... I guess? :wacko:

The important thing to remember is that there are people in Asia that can fold those things down to the size of a peanut in 0.1 seconds. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## SBryantgb

martinzx said:


> Here are a couple snaps with the new light tent, quite pleased


 That is one hard watch to photograph... I like how you've captured the blue of the watch face


----------



## martinzx

SBryantgb said:


> You can skip to 1:38 minutes for the bit you want, or enjoy the complete presentation.... see if you can work out what watch she is wearing to pass the time :thumbsup:


 I managed it, doubt I could have done without seeing the video :thumbsup:


----------



## dobra

Some cracking shots there! Ever tried a polarising filter to minimise glass reflections?

Mike


----------



## William_Wilson

The watch photos are uncropped, just reduced in size. I just need to adjust the light-stand positions a bit to remove the reflection and It should be ok.

Later,
William


----------



## xellos99

Very good idea you have here. These shots look like they were done in an expensive studio with thousands worth of gear. Photography is fantastic but the cost of equipment can make it stupidly expensive. Making custom home made stuff is definitely a worthwhile project


----------



## SBryantgb

William_Wilson said:


> The watch photos are uncropped, just reduced in size. I just need to adjust the light-stand positions a bit to remove the reflection and It should be ok.
> 
> Later,
> William


 suberb, eccezionale e fantastico


----------



## William_Wilson

Here in Canada you can buy an umbrella and stand kit for $60 - $100, or individual parts on sale for around $65. My light tent is a transparent plastic storage box I sanded down to diffuse light, it was about $5. I had an adjustable folding table and Bristol board. I have collected tripods, flashes and other bits and pieces over the years. I spend the real money on the camera, lens and system flash. Everything else is what I can cobble together. 

Later,
William


----------

